# American Kindergarden



## ruthstanden (May 8, 2008)

I may be moving to Raleigh soon and have a daughter who is due to start school in the UK this September; she will be 5 in December. I know in the US who have to be 5 before the middle of October to start Kindergarden in September but is there a chance an allowance will be made for her to start early? She has been at pre-school for a few years and so will be bored to tears at nursery.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Hi and welcome to the forum.

There is almost always a process for evaluating kids who are just over the deadline - both for Kindergarten and for First Grade. And girls are often more mature than boys at this age. A couple years ago there was a vogue for holding 5-year-old boys back a year, to give them a chance to mature a bit before starting school.

Go in and register her for school when you get to Raleigh and they should be able to tell you the process for evaluating her. Sometimes it's a test, and other times just an interview with a counselor to judge her social and other skills.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

